# 2007 Infiniti G35 Sedan



## Railgunner (Dec 9, 2006)

Some pics


----------



## PLracing (Feb 21, 2006)

very nice. that thing is HOT


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

wow!! That car is amazing! Looks so nice!!
Beautiful rims!:jawdrop:


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh my damn god that thing is sexy. Drop a super/turbocharger in that bad boy


----------

